# Headphone within 5-6k for Samsung Galaxy S3



## anirmj (Dec 24, 2012)

*Headphone within 8-9k for Samsung Galaxy S3*

Hi guys

Its good to be finally on digit. This being my first post I would like to appreciate the work the everyone here does, from the admin to mods to members. Have always been a fan of digit, and now am on the online bandwagon as well.

Well guys, for my first post I need ur help in buying a headphone.

My budget: Around 8-9k
Type: Only headphones (could be open/closed, supra-aural etc.). In case there are better suggestions in the same price range for in-ear etc. I'm willing to listen  
Special Need: Has to be bass heavy.
Uses: Heavily on Samsung Galaxy S3 (rarely on my laptop).
Brands: Seinheisser/Skullkandy/Philips/*U tell me*..

Any and all help will be really appreciated  . Thnx in advance 

PS: I have gone through some posts here pertaining to purchase of headphones but my requirements vary, so the new post.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry to say this,there isn't a single good bassy headphone in your budget in India.
Look out for any MAudio Q40 deal around.


----------



## anirmj (Dec 25, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Sorry to say this,there isn't a single good bassy headphone in your budget in India.
> Look out for any MAudio Q40 deal around.



Thanx for the reply man. I'll check the MAudio, but also wanted to know, say if I increase the budget to around 10k, will that get me what I'm looking for. If not, what kind of budget am I looking at?

Also, as I mentioned, I would be primarily using them with my Samsung S3. So, do suggest me a good headphone keeping that in mind.

You can also go ahead and suggest headphones which are not within the budget, but are good, and if possible I'll try and match the budget  .


----------



## anirmj (Dec 25, 2012)

How is the Sennheiser PX 360 ?

Costs a bit more than my budget at almost 9k... but is it worth the dough ? And  is the bass good enough ?


----------



## anirmj (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey would like to update.. I've found that the Sennheiser PX 360 has a BT sibling as well. The price difference isn't too much. Found that the wired version is available for 6.5k whereas the BT ver is available at close to 8k.

If the 360 is a good headphone (if not, the latter questions can be ignored), then how much will be the difference when it is wired and wireless? Will I lose out on sound quality? Which will be better of the two?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 25, 2012)

If you want Bass, I would stay away from Sennheiser . None of their headphones can be classified as Bass heavy.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 25, 2012)

I would suggest you to get VMODA M80(not the LP2)
It is very easy to drive,looks cool and sounds damn nice!


----------



## red dragon (Dec 25, 2012)

Would love to give you some head fi links,but I am at 5000ft above sea level with very slow GPRS coverage.


----------



## anirmj (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Headphone within 8-9k for Samsung Galaxy S3*

Buddy whats the difference between M80 and LP2 ver? Which is the better of the two?

Saw the specs of both of them and found that LP2 has 50mm drivers whereas normal M80 model has 40mm. Shouldn't this mean better output in the LP2?
I'm really interested to buy it now. Do suggest websites where I can pay by net banking/debit card, as I do not have a credit card.

Also, on the "Bajaao" website, the price of the normal M80 is 17100 and that of the LP2 is 17500. Is this price low enough? In case there are other online stores offering them at cheaper price, please let me know.

So, finally, which model should I opt for and why?

Help from anyone will be really appreciated  .


----------



## red dragon (Dec 26, 2012)

M80 is on ear,LP2(which I have not heard)is over ear.
Ebay GEB must have them,should cost around 9/10k in India.
You can also contact val @ head-fi,he is the CEO of VMODA and a great guy to talk with(a dj himself and extremely knowledgeable)


----------



## rajnusker (Dec 26, 2012)

Koss DJ100 + M50 pads. These are not really bassy headphones, but buy a amplifier for that.

Edit: Or you can go for Creative Aurvana Live.


----------



## anirmj (Dec 27, 2012)

red dragon said:


> M80 is on ear,LP2(which I have not heard)is over ear.
> Ebay GEB must have them,should cost around 9/10k in India.
> You can also contact val @ head-fi,he is the CEO of VMODA and a great guy to talk with(a dj himself and extremely knowledgeable)



Buddy, checked out Ebay GEB, the best price I got there was 14.1k, and not 9/10k. Its available on Amazon.com for around 10k (including postage and handling), but I don't have a credit card to buy from there, and my SBI debit card can't be used for online purchases. So, buddy, can u suggest some websites where I can pay using online net banking/debit card?

If not what other options do I have? Thnx in advance..


----------



## red dragon (Dec 27, 2012)

14k is way too much for them.
Sorry,I am not aware of any such online store.
Other options would be
1.MAudio Q40
2.CAL!
3.Beyer Custom One Pro
4.Beyer DT770
AND HD25(I think you should save up some more and get this beast)
I have not heard that particular Koss model,but have read good things about them @head fi,but they are not very efficient and need an amp to shine.
There was a fun sounding Panasonic headphone I bought last year locally for around 6/7k,and it was surprisingly good for the price,but can not remember the model rt. now,will let you know if I can find it this weekend.


----------



## anirmj (Dec 29, 2012)

Thnx for all the help "red dragon".. Have decided to buy the V-Moda V/M-80 headphone (as I can't go any higher for the HD25). U have been a great help buddy  ... Kudos 

PS: The lowest price I have found for them is on Amazon at Rs. 12,200 (approx.) and this includes shipping to India as well. Will try to get a cheaper deal somewhere else, if not will get from Amazon..


----------



## rajnusker (Dec 29, 2012)

@red dragon Do you have any experience with the HD 380 PRO? How do they compare to the M-80?


----------



## red dragon (Dec 29, 2012)

@anirmj,Welcome mate!I have lost interest in all gadgets except portable audio,particularly headphones.
@rajnuskar,sorry bro,did not get a chance to audition HD380,but have used HD280 extensively,they were bass light and kind of lifeless.
AFAIK HD380 is better but needs amping.What is your budget BTW?


----------



## rajnusker (Dec 30, 2012)

^I see you own the HD 650 and HD 25-1 ii. How do they compare to each other? And btw about the HD 25-1 ii, how do these clamp on your head? Its is tight? Comfortable?


----------



## Sarath (Dec 30, 2012)

@anirmj: what headphones have you used previously?


----------



## red dragon (Dec 30, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> ^I see you own the HD 650 and HD 25-1 ii. How do they compare to each other? And btw about the HD 25-1 ii, how do these clamp on your head? Its is tight? Comfortable?



They are totally different,HD650 is open ,slightly dark sounding,difficult to drive(only my old Denon receiver can drive them)and not fatiguing at all.

HD25 is on ear,closed,easy to drive out of portable source and scales up nicely with entry level amp.Sound wise it is very aggressive(just opposite to HD650)  nice punchy bass,not very recessed mids but slightly peaky treble at times(sort of Grado signature with a LOT more bass)
Overall it is superb for rock/trance,not so much for classical.
Soundstage is intimate,but not claustrophobic and instrument separation and detail retrieval is excellent for the price.
Comfort wise,it is not the best but acceptable with velour pads.

Overall HD650 is a much better can but it costs a lot more and not suitable for portable use.


----------

